# In desperate need of a temporary home for my cat.



## Mrdacosta (Mar 15, 2015)

Due to me being the process of moving i need to find a temporary home for my cat (1-3months) i dont want to lose my best friend forever, especially when i can have him again soon. My ex had promised he would take him in and backed out last minute and now i am desperate. Im trying to keep giving him up to a shelter as a truly last resort please if anyone could help please please let me know. I live in NYC

-Melissa


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Melissa, welcome to Pet Forums. 

This forum is UK based and whilst we do have a number of members from around the world, most people who could offer short term fostering are likely to be UK based. 

Have you tried asking on any of the US cat forums? You might stand more of a chance of finding someone near you.

What a very cute boy he is!  I do hope you find a way to keep him.


----------



## Mrdacosta (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh i didnt even realize! Ill try there as well. Thank you


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Hi Melissa, your cat is really cute. Please don't give him up for adoption at a shelter. There must be a way to find him a temporary home. I have friends in NYC, I could ask them for advice.


----------



## Mrdacosta (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey Britt!

Thank you! And that would actually be really helpful. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Let me know as soon as possible!


----------

